# Mother of all shoots 2011, Red Deer Alberta Canada



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

You may have noticed me wandering around with my camera and standing in front of the line when you were trying to shoot. And I got quite a few folks asking how they could see their pic. 

So here is the link. 

http://sports.webshots.com/album/579871064osxskO

You may have to cut and paste it into your browser. 

These photos are in no particular order, with duplicates, with some blurring because people were moving so fast. 
In Tims case, starting on page 14, a very nice series where you can almost hear what he is saying when he missed the dino.
And for those that want to take a look at the winners celebration take a boo at page 22

Since these were put on webshots, I had to resize them and put in a watermark. If you want a clean copy or you want them removed (We can discuss the price Tim) drop me a note at [email protected]

Oh BTW, I reloaded MOAS 2010 there as well.

Enjoy
Bear


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

looks like alot of shooters what was the head count ????


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

I think it was around 440, 3 courses of 27, reconfigured for the pro/am shoot for a bow, as well as a fun shoot on the other side, as well as the shoot through the purple dinosaur for a bow. There was also a pro event sunday for cash.
Great event.
b


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures!! But when you took the one of me, you made me drop my shot!!  lol. 

Thanks for the pics, we appreciate it! Great event and can't wait


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

*A few pics from the hundreds*

When you are on the factory staff team you need to be able to shoot through the pressure J.D. managed it. Well for a while anyways.

Here are a few direct pics
enjoy
b


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Very nice,like all them Hoyts.


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

Well they did sponsor the shoot, gave away about 8 bows, had their pros out with us joes, and about a thousand hats, (John Dudley even signed a few autographes and had some fun shooting too) .


----------

